# €95 entitlement rather than €372 from Social Welfare?



## robert18 (10 Dec 2013)

Lads how are ye keeping just wondering can I get a bit off advice. Here is the details.

My wife is on illness benefit for the last 15 months. She worked part time so is not getting full payment 177 euro per week as we have two kids.

I finished college in May and my stamps ended in October up to then I was getting 217. Since then I have had no payments and also started working one day a week in the college I graduated in. I do about 7 hours per week in one day at a rate off 23.08 per hour. 

I contacted citizens advice and was told that the way the calculate how much to stop you for the day was you get the total money worked take 20 euro off and then its 60% off what is left. 

I got my means details last week and to my surprise they said that all I am entitled to is 95 euro per week. I contacted the officer and he said that it is right. I said that I was under the illusion that if I had no employment that between my wife, the 2 kids and myself we should get 372 per week but if I calculate my employment my wife's money and what I get it is roughly the same. What is the point working if you don't get anything extra.

The only bright thing is that I am starting a full time job Monday and won't have to deal with all this.

Thanks for reading and any advice is welcome.


----------



## seantheman (11 Dec 2013)

robert18 said:


> What is the point working if you don't get anything extra.


This is one of the issues we have to face up to. I'ts not that you're not earning a decent wage/rate at €23 per hr for the day that you're working, it's that you're getting too much as a family for not working. The difference in disposable income between lowish earning families and families on benefit are hardly worth talking about and IMO encourages a certain amount of welfare recipients to choose this lifestyle.BTW good luck in your new job


----------



## gipimann (11 Dec 2013)

Does your means details letter mention a 'max pay' limitation? If there is a means-tested and a PRSI-based claim in the same household, there is a limit on the amount that can be paid on the means-tested claim.


----------



## aprilgirl99 (12 Dec 2013)

Hi Can you apply for family income supplement when you start your new job? I know there is a bit of a wait but it should help. Income limit for a family with 2 children is 602 so 60% of the difference between the family income and 602 a week.


----------

